# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Suggestions for Kioto and Tokyo

## Petri

We haven't been to Japan before so everything will be unexpected and new.  Does anyone have suggestions what are the "must do" things in these two cities, or recommendation for accomodation?

The fish market in Tokyo, eating a lot of sushi, bullet train between the two cities and playing an hour with a japanese high tech toilet are already on the list ;-)

----------


## JEK

Petri,
Check my blog from last summer for a few ideas. I would stay in the Roikan in Kyoto and also try to make it to Hiroshima.

http://jek.typepad.com/olympics/2008...road-trip.html

----------

